# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کیا پشت کنکور بودن و امسال پزشکی قبول شدن؟

## hgh18

کیا سال 94 پشت کنکور مونده بودنو و امسال موفق شدن پزشکی قبول بشن؟هر کی هست هم رتبه قبلی شو بگه هم رتبه جدیدشو و هم اینکه بگه چه طوری تونست بهتر کنه رتبشو؟

----------


## dorsa20

من بودم اما دندان پزشکی قبول شدم
94 رتبه 3500
95 زیرگروه 1 999

----------


## frog

> من بودم اما دندان پزشکی قبول شدم
> 94 رتبه 3500
> 95 زیرگروه 1 999


دیدی گفتم دندون پزشک میشی :Yahoo (4): 
رجوع شود ب تایپیک شوک الکتریکی انجمن درسا 20 :Yahoo (4): 
تبریک عزیزم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dorsa20

> دیدی گفتم دندون پزشک میشی
> رجوع شود ب تایپیک شوک الکتریکی انجمن درسا 20
> تبریک عزیزم



فدا مدا :Yahoo (4): 
تبریک به شما هم :Yahoo (3): برادر منم دارو زنجون خونده بود :Yahoo (4): رشته خوبیه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mrmm1376

> من بودم اما دندان پزشکی قبول شدم
> 94 رتبه 3500
> 95 زیرگروه 1 999


ایشون  اخرین رتبه سه رقمی هستن چه حسی دارین الان سه رقمی شدین ؟ :Y (512):

----------


## mrmm1376

> دیدی گفتم دندون پزشک میشی
> رجوع شود ب تایپیک شوک الکتریکی انجمن درسا 20
> تبریک عزیزم


ماه گل خانوم رتبه شما چی بود دارو شیراز اوردین ؟

----------


## mina62

بنطرتون جواب ازاد کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> بنطرتون جواب ازاد کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عصر یکم مهر

----------


## dorsa20

> ایشون  اخرین رتبه سه رقمی هستن چه حسی دارین الان سه رقمی شدین ؟



حس لب مرزی بودن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Blackfire747

من سال 94 2457
امسال خداروشکر 381
داروسازی مشهد

----------


## mina62

حالا بنظرتون رشته ی تکنولوژی مواد غذایی خوبه؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> من سال 94 2457
> امسال خداروشکر 381
> داروسازی مشهد



تبریک دکتر :Yahoo (3):

----------


## dorsa20

> حالا بنظرتون رشته ی تکنولوژی مواد غذایی خوبه؟؟؟؟



همه رشته ها تو جایگاه خودشون خوبن

----------


## mina62

من این رشته رو غیرانتفاعی بوشهر قبول شدم....بنطرت ارزشش رو داره برم؟؟؟چون نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم


> همه رشته ها تو جایگاه خودشون خوبن

----------


## dorsa20

> من این رشته رو غیرانتفاعی بوشهر قبول شدم....بنطرت ارزشش رو داره برم؟؟؟چون نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم



اگه خودتون براش ارزش قائل باشید ارزش داره

----------


## mina62

البته کامپیوتر شیراز بدون ازمونم ثبت نام کردم.منتطر نتایج ازادم.اگر چیزی قبول نشدم میرم کامپیوتر....مرسی


> اگه خودتون براش ارزش قائل باشید ارزش داره

----------


## saman123

دندون پزشکی ارومیه روزانه خخخخ

----------


## ilam.badshans

سلام من پارسال 2100بودم امسال 520

----------


## optician

> حالا بنظرتون رشته ی تکنولوژی مواد غذایی خوبه؟؟؟؟


توی هر رشته ای اگر بهترین باشی ، اون رشته برای تو بهترینه  :Yahoo (4):  "ماریا شریفیان "  (( خودم ))

----------


## dorsa20

> دندون پزشکی ارومیه روزانه خخخخ



تبریک همکار :Yahoo (3):

----------


## hgh18

دیگه کی بهتر آورده؟

----------


## ascetic76

من 





پیامنور اوردم .اقای خاص انجمن هستم

----------


## INFERNAL

> توی هر رشته ای اگر بهترین باشی ، اون رشته برای تو بهترینه  "ماریا شریفیان "  (( خودم ))


:troll (18):

ر.ا : 6700 بودم شدم 1100 منطقه 3  و دندون سمنان

----------


## zoha yasi

> دندون پزشکی ارومیه روزانه خخخخ


رتبه تون چند شده؟

----------


## saeedkh76

ممنون میشم دوستانی که تونستن رتبشون رو بهبود ببخشن درباره کارهایی که کردن تو سال دوم بگن تا بچه های دیگه استفاده کنن
تجربیات این عزیزان حتی میتونه از تجربیات رتبه های برتر بیشتر به بچه ها کمک کنه

----------


## dorsa20

> ممنون میشم دوستانی که تونستن رتبشون رو بهبود ببخشن درباره کارهایی که کردن تو سال دوم بگن تا بچه های دیگه استفاده کنن
> تجربیات این عزیزان حتی میتونه از تجربیات رتبه های برتر بیشتر به بچه ها کمک کنه


من همه زورمو دارم میزنم به جون خودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedkh76

> من همه زورمو دارم میزنم به جون خودم


تشکر :Yahoo (4): 
+ تبریک

----------


## mamadsoag

*فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*

----------


## mona_sh365

> *فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
> سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
> قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*


ترکوندی شما :Yahoo (4): لطفا بگو چطوری این قدر جهش کردی

----------


## mohammad1397

> *فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
> سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
> قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*


چه جالب کمترکسی چنین توانایی داره میشه مصاحبتون بذارین

----------


## LI20

> من سال 94 2457
> امسال خداروشکر 381
> داروسازی مشهد


پیشرفت خوبی كردین عالیه

----------


## SEYED REZA

منم پارسال ٤٨٠٠ 

امسال ٢ هزار 


پزشكي تعهدي شهركرد 😭😭😭😭😭

----------


## s-1998

> *فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
> سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
> قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*


سلام
واقعا عالیه..ببخشید چند تا سوال
۱-سال دوم با برنامه ازمون خاصی پیش رفتید یا خودتون برنامه ریزی کردید؟
۲-مشاور داشتید؟(میشه اسمش رو هم لطفا بگید)
۳-معدل نهاییتون چند بود؟(پایه درسی تون خیلی قوی بود؟)
واقعا ممنونم اگه جواب بدید

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Healer

> *فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
> سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
> قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*


واقعا؟
امیدوار شدم به خودم
بقیه دوستان سال اولشونم زیر ۴۰۰۰ بودن  :Yahoo (21): 
داداش یه لطفی کن مصاحبتو کامل بذار
ممنون

----------


## mamadsoag

*مرسی از همه دوستان لطف دارید
در مورد دوستانی هم که سوالاتی پرسیدن همه رو کامل تو مصاحبه با سایت جواب دادم ایشالله همین روزا قرار میگیره رو سایت!
داخل اون تاپیک ب همه سوالات جواب خواهم داد منتظر باشید مرسی*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *مرسی از همه دوستان لطف دارید
> در مورد دوستانی هم که سوالاتی پرسیدن همه رو کامل تو مصاحبه با سایت جواب دادم ایشالله همین روزا قرار میگیره رو سایت!
> داخل اون تاپیک ب همه سوالات جواب خواهم داد منتظر باشید مرسی*


آقابروبه مدیرفشاربیاربگومصاحبت بذاره مصاحبه به این مهمی چراهنوزنذاشتن!!!!!!

----------


## mohammad1397

> *مرسی از همه دوستان لطف دارید
> در مورد دوستانی هم که سوالاتی پرسیدن همه رو کامل تو مصاحبه با سایت جواب دادم ایشالله همین روزا قرار میگیره رو سایت!
> داخل اون تاپیک ب همه سوالات جواب خواهم داد منتظر باشید مرسی*


این شخص شمائین؟محمد فاضلی

----------


## mamadsoag

> این شخص شمائین؟محمد فاضلی


بله منم  :Yahoo (112): 
چشم به مدیر هم میگم

----------


## Catman

> من سال 94 2457
> امسال خداروشکر 381
> داروسازی مشهد


سلام
تبریک...موفق باشین :Y (518):

----------


## Healer

آپ

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> آپ


سال دیگه خودت باید بیای بگیا

----------


## Healer

> سال دیگه خودت باید بیای بگیا


انشاالله با همراهی شما
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Matin.de

سلام.من سال سوم رشته ریاضی هستم و  میخوام برای پیش تغییر رشته بدم.زیست منابعم رو انتخاب کردم و با شروع شدن مدارس میخوام روزانه حداقل 2 الی 3 ساعت زیست بخونم(بعد از تموم شدن درس های رشته خودم  :Yahoo (4): ) به نظر شما خوندن زیست حتما معلم میخواد یا اینکه با خوندن پیوسته کتاب درسی و کتاب های دیگه میشه اونو جمع کرد؟

----------


## M-95

> انشاالله با همراهی شما


ایشالله

----------


## Healer

> سلام.من سال سوم رشته ریاضی هستم و  میخوام برای پیش تغییر رشته بدم.زیست منابعم رو انتخاب کردم و با شروع شدن مدارس میخوام روزانه حداقل 2 الی 3 ساعت زیست بخونم(بعد از تموم شدن درس های رشته خودم ) به نظر شما خوندن زیست حتما معلم میخواد یا اینکه با خوندن پیوسته کتاب درسی و کتاب های دیگه میشه اونو جمع کرد؟


خودتون بخونید با منابع مناسب نیازی به دبیر نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام.من سال سوم رشته ریاضی هستم و  میخوام برای پیش تغییر رشته بدم.زیست منابعم رو انتخاب کردم و با شروع شدن مدارس میخوام روزانه حداقل 2 الی 3 ساعت زیست بخونم(بعد از تموم شدن درس های رشته خودم ) به نظر شما خوندن زیست حتما معلم میخواد یا اینکه با خوندن پیوسته کتاب درسی و کتاب های دیگه میشه اونو جمع کرد؟


تبریک میگم ازریاضی اومدی تجربی

----------


## Matin.de

> خودتون بخونید با منابع مناسب نیازی به دبیر نیست


این منابع خوبن؟خیلی سبز(بیشتر برای درسنامش)+iq برای تست.

----------


## Matin.de

> تبریک میگم ازریاضی اومدی تجربی


خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Healer

> این منابع خوبن؟خیلی سبز(بیشتر برای درسنامش)+iq برای تست.


برا شروع اول کتاب بعد درسنامه خیلی سبز
تست اگه احساس کردید آیکیو براتون سخته از گاج توسی استفاده کنید یا همون تستای خیلی سبز
وقتی راه افتادید و یه کتابو تموم کردید میتونید براحتی از آیکیو یا نشرالگو استفاده کنید
اگه فصلی از ‌کتابو احساس کردید نمی فهمید حتی از درسنامه خیلی سبز میتونید از فاگوزیست استفاده کنید

----------


## INFERNAL

> *فک کنم سال اول من از همه بدتر بوده!یعنی بیشترین تفاوت رو با سال دومم داره!
> سال اول ۱۲۲۶۶ سال دوم ۲۷۱ منطقه دو
> قبولی دندونپزشکی شهیدبهشتی*


این نشون میده که ساله اولتون کم کاری کردین...!

----------


## mamadsoag

> این نشون میده که ساله اولتون کم کاری کردین...!


*
بله همین طوره*   :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *
> بله همین طوره*


این مصاحبت چی شد په پدر جهش ایران؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> بله همین طوره*


آقامصاحبت ول کن نمیذارن یه  تایپیک بزن بگوچیکاراکردی

----------


## Healer

> آقامصاحبت ول کن نمیذارن یه  تایپیک بزن بگوچیکاراکردی


منم خیلی منتظر مصاحبه ایشونم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Irandokht

> من سال 94 2457
> امسال خداروشکر 381
> داروسازی مشهد




ميشه لطفا بگيد چيكار كردين؟!

----------


## hgh18

اونایی که رتبه بهتر آوردن بگن چی کار کردن؟؟؟

----------


## Mostafa7

من که خودم سال اولم بود و برای 96 میخونم 
دوستم سال اول 8000 شد و امسال 400 . ( البته بهشتی و ایران قبول نشد )

----------


## khansar

سلام .ببینید دوستان باور انسان از هرچیزی قوی تره.اقای میلاد علی نیا سال اول 130هزار شد سال دوم با اینکه از بهمن شروع کرد دندان ساری ققبولشد سال 91.کنکور یه مقدار استمرار و پشت کار خوب میخا. در حد 4.5 ماه فرقی نمیکنه چه رتبه ای داشته باشین کسی بود ک سال اول 120هزار شد سال دوم پزشکی بهشتی اوورد.مشکل اینجاست ک باور ما اینه ک کنکور خیلی سخته .و تلاش چند ساله میخاد.بله تلاشه چندساله برای کسی میخاد ک تک رقمی بخواد نه رتبه های سه رقمب حتی توی 4 ماه قابل جمع کردنه.اقای سید امین پور کریمی سال اول 70000 شدند سال دوم 40000 سال سوم 20000 و نهایتا سال چهارم 46 شدند والان پزشکی تهرانند و خیلی نمونه دیگ.دوستان بزرگتربن سرمایه انسان باوره.تمام موفق های دنیا میگن باور مهمه .

----------


## Mr.mTf

تاپیک های خوب
 خاک خوردن های خوب   :Y (568):

----------


## khansar

یعنی چی

----------


## fatemeh96

> یعنی چی


یعنی تاپیک به این خوبی رفته اون ته

----------


## amirdostaneh

Up 

واسه انگیزه این تاپیک عالیه

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

Up

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> Up


سلام 
سال 96  @Mr.amp98
سال 95 @dorsa20
فک کنم  @zizo
 من اینا رو میشناسم اگه کسیو میشناسید منشن کنید!!

----------


## Mr.amp98

سوالی داشتید در خدمتم

----------


## behzad.k

سلام من سال قبل رتبم شد 1996و امسال رتبم شد250

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

> سلام من سال قبل رتبم شد 1996و امسال رتبم شد250


چه رشته ای بودید؟وچی قبول شدین؟

----------


## -Shirin-

> سلام .ببینید دوستان باور انسان از هرچیزی قوی تره.اقای میلاد علی نیا سال اول 130هزار شد سال دوم با اینکه از بهمن شروع کرد دندان ساری ققبولشد سال 91.کنکور یه مقدار استمرار و پشت کار خوب میخا. در حد 4.5 ماه فرقی نمیکنه چه رتبه ای داشته باشین کسی بود ک سال اول 120هزار شد سال دوم پزشکی بهشتی اوورد.مشکل اینجاست ک باور ما اینه ک کنکور خیلی سخته .و تلاش چند ساله میخاد.بله تلاشه چندساله برای کسی میخاد ک تک رقمی بخواد نه رتبه های سه رقمب حتی توی 4 ماه قابل جمع کردنه.اقای سید امین پور کریمی سال اول 70000 شدند سال دوم 40000 سال سوم 20000 و نهایتا سال چهارم 46 شدند والان پزشکی تهرانند و خیلی نمونه دیگ.دوستان بزرگتربن سرمایه انسان باوره.تمام موفق های دنیا میگن باور مهمه .


UP

----------


## king of konkur

د بذارین نتایج بیاد -_-

----------


## SpIN

_Zero_Horizon_

----------

